# [2019] Any news on the sunset clause for Foxrun?



## itchyfeet (Jan 7, 2019)

Has anybody heard anything.  Sunset clause is for first Friday of 2020!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 7, 2019)

I haven't heard a thing.  I would assume the powers that be don't want to end it, so it won't end.  That is disappointing to me.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 7, 2019)

I thought the owners were to vote on whether to continue?


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 8, 2019)

Contacted Foxrun today.  We will be getting information on this in May.


----------



## legalfee (Jan 23, 2019)

VRI Foxrun in Lake Lure? What is the Sunset Clause?


----------



## legalfee (Jan 23, 2019)

This is from Jeanette at Foxrun:

There is a sunset clause which legal has been working on for a while.  This will be presented for extension/change in this years voting that goes out in the Spring.
We are pretty confident this will be approved.
We manage Mountain Loft and theirs was changed two years ago without any problems.  Most owners want to continue to operate and own under their current documents.  If the vote was not passed, you would own as tenants in common with all other owners of unit 10 without management and the board.  All 50 owners would have to decide who was going to pay what bills, use what weeks, etc., which could be a nightmare.
Hope this helps.
Respectfully,


*Jeanette H. Elliott*
General Manager
Foxrun Properties/Fairways of the Mountains/Mountain Loft
180 Herman Wilson Road
Lake Lure, NC 28746
828.625.0097 • Fax 828.625.0049


----------



## jjlovecub (Apr 2, 2019)

legalfee said:


> This is from Jeanette at Foxrun:
> 
> There is a sunset clause which legal has been working on for a while.  This will be presented for extension/change in this years voting that goes out in the Spring.
> We are pretty confident this will be approved.
> ...


I just got my letter and I’m going to be honest I don’t understand what happens or which way I need to vote? It’s about as clear as mud for me.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 2, 2019)

Sounds like approval means extending the resort and a no vote means Foxrun is put down.

Hope y'all don't mess things up for Fairways - we don't hit the first sunset period until 2028, I think...


----------



## legalfee (Apr 5, 2019)

jjlovecub said:


> I just got my letter and I’m going to be honest I don’t understand what happens or which way I need to vote? It’s about as clear as mud for me.



Vote Yes for approval of the present management company. Vote no for the owners to manage the property.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 5, 2019)

If we vote no and the owners manage the property, will the timeshare interval end?  From Jeanette's letter, it sounds like it would just be chaos - not a "sunset".  I definitely prefer a sunset!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2019)

I was hoping the sunset clause meant we could just walk away from the thing as a timeshare.  I thought that it would be automatic.

This is going to be a disaster.  I just read the letter.  I don't want to be an owner with a bunch of people of one unit.  That would be chaos.  I want to walk away from this impending nightmare.  How would property taxes get paid with 52 owners?  Who is going to organize that for each townhouse?

We need to sell the units as an ownership, then the management company can disburse a portion of the sale to each owner.  So if a whole townhouse sells for $150K, after real estate expenses, we would each get around $2,800.  

The exchange power of Foxrun has slipped.  The property is in need of some major improvements.  I don't see this is a win-win for anyone but the management company.  These units need to be sold.  

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...d-801_Lake-Lure_NC_28746_M60733-26832?view=qv


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, maybe the letter is meant to scare us into compliance.  I voted NO.  I'm betting we can find someone to market the unit and split up the proceeds.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 9, 2019)

I voted yes to keep the status quo. Voting no would create a logistical nightmare. If you don't want your unit sell it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 9, 2019)

legalfee said:


> I voted yes to keep the status quo. Voting no would create a logistical nightmare. If you don't want your unit sell it.


You can pretty much bet that someone is thinking they can get the entire condo by buying out owners and paying the property taxes when due.  Owners will be wanting to walk away, most have aged and have already decided they want out.  I am sure this will happen, as a matter of fact.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 10, 2019)

Jeanette Elliot, general manager of Foxrun Properties, Fairways of the Mountains, and Mountain Loft invites anyone that has questions concerning the clause call her at 828-625-0097 for clarification.

Steve


----------



## Becky (Apr 10, 2019)

Cindy,
Have you ever stayed or been to Foxrun? I am asking because you say it is in need of some major improvements. Over the years we have made major improvements. First we dealt with safety with rails, decks, and retaining walls. Then improvements inside and outside the units and are continuing to do so without special assessment or large increase in fees on owners. This could not have been accomplished without the expertise of VRI. Their team constantly searches and then makes recommendations for the best and cheapest way to accomplish our goals for Foxrun. Which I cannot say the same thing about Blue Ridge Village which I see you also own. I had a 13 percent increase in fees this year with no explanation when Bluegreen took over as management. Mountain Loft right next to Foxrun a few years ago went to VRI about changing management companies from Wyndham to VRI. The fees were outrageous compared to Foxrun. Did you know that Wyndham charges their management fees based upon the amount of fees that are billed out in one year and VRI gets a percent of what fees that are actually paid? So why do you say if the resort continues that it will be a win-win for the management company? What about the owners and exchangers who really enjoy going to Foxrun? What about Wyndham and Bluegreen owners who love to come to Foxrun? Some of our units are in Wyndham and Bluegreen points?  I don't care to fly across country to Hawaii or the West Coast but prefer the beauty and location of Foxrun located on one of the ten most beautiful man-made lakes in the World named by National Geographic. We also love the location to the Tryon International Equestrian Center, the Blue Ridge Parkway, wineries, small and unique North Carolina towns, Sierra Nevada Brewery, Asheville, hiking, waterfalls, Mount Mitchell, and the Biltmore. Day trips are available to Dollywood, Grandfather Mountain, and Cherokee. 

Please stop misleading Tug members. The unit for sale that you list is a whole owned condo at Rumbling Bald and is not a Foxrun unit. I would not bet if the resort ended that the remaining owners of Foxrun would receive the amount of money you are quoting. You would still owe taxes, insurance, Rumbling Bald resort fees until and if it sold. Do you know about the real estate market in Lake Lure? You cannot negotiate fees for all of the other units to get the best price until the units are sold. Do you even know how many units are at Foxrun? It is the largest timeshare at Rumbling Bald Resort. If all of the units were put up for sale at once, it would gut the market and lower the value. Also you do know that the pools, beach, golf course, tennis courts, restaurants, etc that Foxrun sometimes receives bad reviews on RCI and II because of these activities are owned by the whole Rumbling Bald Resort and not just Foxrun. We have nothing to do with the overseeing of these. What happens if you cannot find the other 51 people in your unit or they refuse to pay?

VRI has recently successfully brought Mountain Loft units through the Sunset clause, and it will continue to operate as it is now as a timeshare. VRI has a wonderful team and has a North Carolina attorney who is guiding the resorts through this process.

It sounds as if you want to get rid of Foxrun because you are disappointed in the trading power and have no intentions of ever staying there. A while back some of my prime summer weeks at Myrtle Beach also went down in trading power, and so I got rid of them instead of complaining about it. I also was not happy that Interval started charging if you exchange from a one bedroom to a two bedroom even if you have enough trading power to pull the two bedroom. It did not seem fair but I started depositing my whole 2 bedroom Fairways unit. I learned years ago with teaching. Monitor and adjust.

I have voted yes to continue operating our resort as a timeshare. And just for clarification I am on the Foxrun Board. I am not posting for the Board but as an owner who loves this resort and wants to see it continue. I give up my time without compensation to serve on this Board for the good of Foxrun and am very proud of the VRI Team who works for us. If you have any questions about the Amendment change please call Jeanette Elliott, manager of Foxrun. She also deserves a pat on the back for helping to keep our fees reasonable and our resort running smoothly. 





rickandcindy23 said:


> I was hoping the sunset clause meant we could just walk away from the thing as a timeshare.  I thought that it would be automatic.
> 
> This is going to be a disaster.  I just read the letter.  I don't want to be an owner with a bunch of people of one unit.  That would be chaos.  I want to walk away from this impending nightmare.  How would property taxes get paid with 52 owners?  Who is going to organize that for each townhouse?
> 
> ...


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 10, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was hoping the sunset clause meant we could just walk away from the thing as a timeshare.  I thought that it would be automatic.
> 
> This is going to be a disaster.  I just read the letter.  I don't want to be an owner with a bunch of people of one unit.  That would be chaos.  I want to walk away from this impending nightmare.  How would property taxes get paid with 52 owners?  Who is going to organize that for each townhouse?
> 
> ...



Have you read the Apple Valley thread to see what it takes to do that?  I believe they started in 2016, and just got the property sold.  Probably another year to go for their final distribution.

Dissolving (partitioning) is a cumbersome and expensive process.  But, it is an available option.

At one of our legacy resorts we just did the Sunset Clause, and voted to continue as a timeshare.  The new wording that was adopted eliminated the need to have a set vote to continue/discontinue, while allowing it to be discontinued if needed.  I don't even remember the vote.

In another current thread, I mentioned today that the Board at another resort where we have owned since 1992, and that has had a bleak financial history, is doing some re-deeding, and selling units as full-ownership.  If there are a number of owners that want to continue a resort, and a number that want to dissolve, I can see doing that to downsize, eliminate unproductive weeks, reduce bad debt expense, and raise capital through full-ownership sales.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 11, 2019)

Becky,
thanks for the voice of reason.  I appreciate everything you've done at FXR over the years.  FWIW, mine still trades great.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 11, 2019)

> Please stop misleading Tug members


.

Becky, I am sorry.  I know it's very personal to you.  I know because I am on the board of an older timeshare. It doesn't matter that the townhouse was some other property for sale.  What matters is the real estate value of townhouses in that area.  

I am not misleading anyone.  If we are going to have a debate, do not treat me like a person that has no knowledge of timeshare, especially older timeshares, because I have lots of experience.  

A large percentage of TUG members would not stay at Foxrun.  They would consider it a downgrade from their Marriott and Vistana ownerships.  That is just truth.  

I don't use Foxrun for trading in II.  I use it to get Wyndham points through the PIC program.  I also never have been because I have only been in that part of the country twice, once to Hilton Head and once to Williamsburg.  We live west.  I got it to trade long ago into the Disney resorts.  

The person who told me that Foxrun has lost trading power is Josie, Becky, who bought weeks from you that she has been trying to give away.  I also bought my first week from you.  More and more people are leaving Foxrun and partly because they DIE because the property is way past that developer selling stage.  

I own at three resorts with these same problems.  One resort just went right by the sunset clause without bringing owners into it at all.  They decided as a board to keep it as a timeshare.  The owners have aged, and people are not interested in it anymore.  What do you think really makes fees go up?  People walk away.  How does the board plan to get weeks sold with no owners to pay the fees, and what is your policy for deedbacks, so people can walk away without having a foreclosure on their credit report?  There was a big conversation on TUG about how all timeshares need to provide a deedback program, and so we did that at Val Chatelle.  People took advantage of it, but we all have to pay their portion of the maintenance.  

Last time I looked at Clark's resale list, hundreds of weeks were for sale at Foxrun, even prime summer weeks.  I tried to sell one of mine through him and didn't get a nibble, so I gave it away on Craig's List. 

I just own some great traders for what I want to do in II, so I use Foxrun for PIC.  

It's not like you have any choice, if you want out, unless you did provide a deedback program.  It's something all HOA's need to deal with.  More and more owners walk away from older timeshares, and there is no market for the weeks.  Many TUG members have contacted me privately to ask how to get out of Foxrun, and I give them advice on giving it away.  

Why won't people let old timeshares die?  I think that is what should happen, honestly.  Less owners means higher fees.  And we cannot really compete with the likes of Marriott and Vistana and Hilton.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm with you, Cindy.  We bought Foxrun for trading and did visit a couple years ago.  The unit was very tired and unappealing.  I'm glad that some people are still happy with the resort but I agree it's time to let it go.

Becky, if you want my unit, it's all yours.  No?  Then don't expect me to support your agenda.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 11, 2019)

I wonder how many resorts are afraid to broach the issue of unproductive weeks and dissatisfied owners by offering to take those weeks off their hands, because they're afraid they would find out how many they would get?


----------



## legalfee (Apr 11, 2019)

Personally I like FoxRun and living only two hours away it's convenient for us. We have a fixed week 26 and a great view of Lake Lure and Bald Mountain. The resort has decent golf courses, restaurants nearby and activities. They have remodeled the units recently and finally got WiFi. We have only traded once in the six years we have owned and used VRIety. We purchased the unit off of Ebay for around $500 and it serves our purpose. We have a friend that has the same unit so we knew what we were getting. It's not a Marriott but it fits our needs and we plan on using it most years.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 11, 2019)

We got a lot of deeds back at Val Chatelle.  The owners had to pay a few years of MF's to get out, but it's better than keeping a week that has very little value and low trading power.  

More and more hotels are getting into timeshares.  Even Holiday Inn got into the game.  When exchangers from those systems stay at these older resorts, they are disappointed and slam the resort on the report cards.  Many can never get silver again.  It's unfair because it's not like you can stay in a Hilton or Marriott in many locations, so if you want to go, you have to stay in an average resort.  Don't complain after your stay.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 11, 2019)

We also own at Swallowtail at Sea Pines which is another older resort.  They do allow deed backs with, I think, 2 years of maintenance payments.  We used Swallowtail a lot when the kids were growing up and it is still a lovely resort - not a big name type - but very comfortable and attractive.  We'd probably still go if timeshare resorts allowed dogs.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 11, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> .
> 
> Becky, I am sorry.  I know it's very personal to you.  I know because I am on the board of an older timeshare. It doesn't matter that the townhouse was some other property for sale.  What matters is the real estate value of townhouses in that area.
> 
> ...



Okay, you really hit a nerve. You said "A large percentage of TUG members would not stay at Foxrun."  First of all, I think it is a very nice property in a beautiful location.  

I want you to answer about how you know this.  You already said that you have never been there so what on earth are you basing this on?  

I find your post to be very offensive, misleading and frankly ignorant.  If you have an axe to grind, I get it.  Please don't trash my timeshare.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 11, 2019)

Big Matt said:


> Okay, you really hit a nerve. You said "A large percentage of TUG members would not stay at Foxrun."  First of all, I think it is a very nice property in a beautiful location.
> 
> I want you to answer about how you know this.  You already said that you have never been there so what on earth are you basing this on?
> 
> I find your post to be very offensive, misleading and frankly ignorant.  If you have an axe to grind, I get it.  Please don't trash my timeshare.


What I wrote was truth and was not even close to ignorant.  I am a well-informed timeshare owner.  It's in a niche area where many people don't go.  That is the reason Marriott, Sheraton/Westin or Hilton didn't build there.  I could do a survey on TUG and ask, but I doubt it would be a popular survey.  

Maybe you should offer to be the head salesperson at Foxrun and sell the weeks that people have abandoned.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 11, 2019)

You say you are a well informed timeshare owner, but have never been to the property.  What on earth are you basing your opinions on?  I will keep asking this until you give an answer instead of deflecting the question. Why are you asking me to sell timeshares?  I'm not in the business of selling them.  I am happy with the one I own.  

You sound bitter.  Maybe that's what's wrong.  Please don't ever manipulate my responses here.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 12, 2019)

I just voted yes and put my two ballots in the mail.  It seems logical to vote yes.  The nightmare of owning with 50 other people just makes me cringe.  

There are going to be some no votes, but there will not be a 50% return of votes.  So no consensus, unfortunately.  I know this because we cannot ever get 50% of our owners to send in their proxies for a full-fledged quorum for a meeting at our Colorado timeshare (where I am on the BOD).  So then we had the HOA documents changed at great expense to be 33%.  We used to get 33%, and now we cannot even get 33%.  

This is a place where Rick and I personally own 3 summer and 4 winter weeks, and many others own multiple weeks like we do, so we don't know if it's apathy, or if people are not using their weeks anymore and they don't care what happens to the property.  We have no idea why people don't vote. We get the fees from most of the people, but they don't send in their proxies.  

The Foxrun Yahoo group, of which I am the moderator, has some members who are owners at Foxrun and didn't get their ballots, so either they tossed them, thinking they were junk mail, or they didn't get them.  

I assume the board will act on their own at some point and make a decision.  Maybe they will have to change the governing documents.  VRI has lawyers, so they can do that, certainly.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 12, 2019)

So, with some owners, whatever the number, not pleased with a resort, and other owners, whatever the number, enthralled to the point of being offended if someone speaks ill of their resort (which, by the way, is certainly not new), doesn't it make sense to do whatever needs to be done to make the size of the resort match the number of owners who like the resort?

Isn't anything else, such as threatening and intimidating unhappy owners, just exasperating the problem, creating more expense, and embedding the resort deeper in a dark hole?

I would not say that if I had not seen both resorts that resort to scare tactics and resorts that resort to other tactics.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 12, 2019)

Did I see something about "not getting a quorum" on a sunset clause vote?

I guess that happened at our resort, and then they had another vote, one that did not require a quorum.

I guess I cut class both days, cuz I don't remember either.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm an outsider looking in and have never been to Foxrun so what I am going to suggest may not be practical.  But if the Resort is made up of multiple buildings, why not give those who want out the ability to Deed Back by paying an exit  fee.  Then consolidate those who want to stay in some of the better units and sell the rest.  This way those who want out can get out.  Those who want to stay will have the proceeds from the exit fees and whatever they can get from selling the vacant buildings.  These dollars can then be used to improve/update/maintain what is left...

George


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 12, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> I'm an outsider looking in and have never been to Foxrun so what I am going to suggest may not be practical.  But if the Resort is made up of multiple buildings, why not give those who want out the ability to Deed Back by paying an exit  fee.  Then consolidate those who want to stay in some of the better units and sell the rest.  This way those who want out can get out.  Those who want to stay will have the proceeds from the exit fees and whatever they can get from selling the vacant buildings.  These dollars can then be used to improve/update/maintain what is left...
> 
> George



That's what I've been saying in several threads now, and what is being done elsewhere.  I know it seems way-too-logical, probably because everyone winds up being happy.

As I've posted elsewhere, one of our clunky old legacy resorts has been fighting the legacy-resort problem for years, and I have been lobbying them to do deedbacks for ten years.  I got their offer to do so two weeks ago, then in an e-newsletter this past week they said they have been combining unproductive weeks and selling condos off as full-ownership (but keeping the resort intact).

Another of our old legacy resorts just discovered electronic communication and the Internet last year, so it'll be awhile for them.

A third legacy resort we own at has their act together, which is why we own there.

Apple Valley in Ohio has been dealing with the legacy-resort issue for more than 20 years, and three years ago started the partition process with 1581 owners.  They just got the whole thing sold by auction, to one new owner, and the AVR owners left (only 105) are getting $2200 each.  & the new owner will have an excellent starter home/retirement home/golf-lake vacation home project, getting in at about $40,000 per condo, including the clubhouse, swimming pool, resident manager's house, and some undeveloped lots.

I'm posting all this from memory, so accuracy is not assured.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 12, 2019)

Deedback and consolidation of happy owners into the remaining buildings seems so logical.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 12, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Foxrun Yahoo group, of which I am the moderator, has some members who are owners at Foxrun and didn't get their ballots, so either they tossed them, thinking they were junk mail, or they didn't get them.



Can you tell me more about this group?  Is it still a Yahoo group?  I didn't know those still existed!


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 13, 2019)

FOX RUN ~ LAKE LURE ~ NORTH CAROLINA 

We stayed at a Hilton in Asheville a few years ago
then drove eastward to Lake Lure to see this resort

Fox Run Townhouses, (located in the Blue Ridge Mountain foothills), Lake Lure, North Carolina, offers countless resort and outdoor activities. In addition to two 18 hole golf courses & tennis, vacationers can enjoy water activities on beautiful Lake Lure or Bald Mountain Lake right at the resort. The timeshares are not top of the line but the picturesque North Carolina mountain scenery and surrounding areas will provide a wonderful family vacation.

Nearby attractions include some of our favorite attractions, Biltmore Estate Gardens & Grounds  Experience a series of formal and informal gardens designed by landscape architect Frederick Law Olmsted. Tour the Winery, View Chimney Rock @ Chimney Rock State Park, Looking Glass Falls, Sliding Rock and Carl Sandburg home, a national historical site in Flat Rock, NC.

I don`t think most people from other parts of the
US realize what a beautiful area North Carolina is.

If I could vote, I would vote to keep the timeshare
but to fix up the interior and update the furnishings.

_Fox Run Townhouses in scenic Lake Lure 
is the perfect North Carolina getaway!_

Fox Run Resort RCI 4305
180 Herman Wilson Road
Lake Lure, NC 28746

www.foxrunatlakelure.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 13, 2019)

*
FoxRun was developed in 1977 as a Timeshare Association*

Located in the beautiful mountains of Lake Lure, North Carolina. Foxrun consists of 140 - two bedroom villas (all villas sleep 6 pri/8 max) surrounded by 2900 acres @ Rumbling Bald Resort.
*
Search FoxRun Records Online*

The Rutherford County North Carolina Register of Deeds maintains all real estate records recorded in this office dating back as early as the 1700's. These documents are public record and range from real estate conveyances, deeds of trust, cancellations of deeds of trust, assumed names, powers of attorney, road maintenance agreements, plats, separation agreements and more.

https://www.rutherfordcountync.gov/departments/register_of_deeds/index.php
*
Click on Register of Deeds Search - Type in  FoxRun Townhouses
Select  Deeds,  Declarations of Coventants & Res. - View Images*

Example:

_Book/Page Index Type Kind Description Date Filed Images_

_412 / 475 PRE-95 REAL ESTATE COV&RES [ SUPP DCL/ C C & R ] FOXRUN TOWNHOUSES 04/23/1980 90 pages_


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 13, 2019)

*
Know Your (FoxRun Timeshare) Self-Destruct Clause*

The purchase of a timeshare requires due diligence on the part of the buyer. Before the decision to buy is made, the governing documents of your timeshare should be studied carefully. One often overlooked area of the documents is the self-destruct clause (also known as a sunset clause).


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 14, 2019)

Miss Marty said:


> *Know Your (FoxRun Timeshare) Self-Destruct Clause*
> 
> The purchase of a timeshare requires due diligence on the part of the buyer. Before the decision to buy is made, the governing documents of your timeshare should be studied carefully. One often overlooked area of the documents is the self-destruct clause (also known as a sunset clause).



Yeah, sure, now you tell us!!!!



No one thinks about getting out when they're getting in.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 14, 2019)

Just FYI FoxRun is a Silver Crown RCI resort. Our units have a 3/4 ownership and occupancy rate. We have a waiting list of Wyndham and Bluegreen owners wanting to get in. And finally we've never had a problem getting a quorum.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 14, 2019)

3/4?

1/4 are unowned?  How many is that?  Who holds the "unowned" ones?

Going from the Internet . . . 140 units?  7000 "weeks"?

Strong rental program?

Who does resales?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> 3/4?
> 
> 1/4 are unowned?  How many is that?  Who holds the "unowned" ones?


I think they mean a 75% owner occupancy rate? Meaning only 25% of the people staying there in a year are exchanges.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 14, 2019)

Well then you'd think my summer week would be a good rental.


----------



## DebBrown (May 19, 2019)

Was there a meeting and a vote?  Can I assume Foxrun is still a timeshare?


----------



## legalfee (May 20, 2019)

DebBrown said:


> Was there a meeting and a vote?  Can I assume Foxrun is still a timeshare?



The vote was by mail. I sent mine in a month ago. I don't know the result I'm sure we'll find out when the board meets.


----------



## OldGuy (May 20, 2019)

Not Foxrun, but pertinent to Sunset Clauses . . . 2 years ago at our resort's "auction", the head guy said that the Sunset Clause would be voted for in 2018, each week as owners came to the resort.  That didn't happen, but, somehow, it got voted on.


----------



## DebBrown (May 20, 2019)

legalfee said:


> The vote was by mail. I sent mine in a month ago. I don't know the result I'm sure we'll find out when the board meets.



Right, the meeting was May 6th.  I thought maybe someone had heard something.


----------



## OldGuy (May 21, 2019)

Miss Marty said:


> *Know Your (FoxRun Timeshare) Self-Destruct Clause*
> 
> The purchase of a timeshare requires due diligence on the part of the buyer.* Before the decision to buy is made, the governing documents of your timeshare should be studied carefully.* One often overlooked area of the documents is the self-destruct clause (also known as a sunset clause).



Yeah, like those selling timeshares want that to happen!!!!!!


----------



## legalfee (May 21, 2019)

DebBrown said:


> Right, the meeting was May 6th.  I thought maybe someone had heard something.



From Jeanette Elliott, General Manager: The vote was passed for documents to be amended so that the Sunset Clause will be removed. A newsletter will be sent out once the attorney has everything filed with the court.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2019)

And here is how that may have happened.  The board may have had the ability via the HOA docs to vote, if there was not a quorum.  That is what the HOA BOD at Val Chatelle does each year.  We want people to vote on certain things, we don't get 1/3 of the vote, so the BOD gets to decide everything without anyone's approval.  If we didn't have that, nothing would get done.  

But the sunset clause for VC requires a 100% vote of owners.  How does one get that?  I have no idea, but the resort itself is not deeded, it's RTU, so we may have some wiggle room.  It's a long time in the future, and maybe our kids will care more than we do.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2019)

But I notice Becky is not running to this thread to tell us how it happened.  She just wants to let us know that any negative talk about Foxrun is unwelcome.


----------



## DebBrown (May 21, 2019)

legalfee said:


> From Jeanette Elliott, General Manager: The vote was passed for documents to be amended so that the Sunset Clause will be removed. A newsletter will be sent out once the attorney has everything filed with the court.


Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 2, 2020)

Very interesting.  Thanks everyone for the update as former owner of Fox Run I was curious to know how  this issue ended!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 2, 2020)

Fees are staying manageable at Foxrun.  For 2021 year the fees are $840 with property taxes included, all are 2 bedroom.  I was still hoping I could be done with Foxrun as a timeshare because it's just two weeks that we really don't need. 

I am trying to sell and give away a bunch of our weeks, Foxrun are two of the ones I am anxious to be done with.  Just trying to back out of a lot of what we own.  It's necessary as we age.  The kids don't need to deal with my overbuying.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 2, 2020)

I remember when I bought my foxrun unit, and how I was going to trade for vacations with the little kids as they grew up.  One is 26 and the other is 22.  I got my monies worth.  I'm going to keep mine for as long as I'm able.  I still only have three timeshares and some Marriott points so the cost isn't a burden yet.  I wish I could still get Disney.......


----------



## KProuty (Nov 4, 2020)

Just FYI, I regularly look for timeshares in the Gatlinburg/Asheville area on II in the shoulder seasons of May and late September/early October. I've traded my Marriott Orlando Grand Vista studio for Gatlinburg Town Square. I look for getaways. One problem that I have with trying to trade into resorts that aren't big names is I never know whether any units are handicapped accessible. My husband uses a scooter for distance. He uses walking sticks in the unit, but we have to be able to get the scooter IN the unit to charge. It seems it is a crap shoot. Many times I call and can't get a straight answer either. Just FYI for those with the pull to put something up about accessibility in their listings.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 23, 2021)

I am so sorry to report that Becky Varn, longtime fan of Foxrun (sold my weeks to me and to many others) passed away last year, January of 2020, just months after her posts here on TUG to defend her beloved Foxrun.  

So sorry for the loss of a devoted board member.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 23, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am so sorry to report that Becky Varn, longtime fan of Foxrun (sold my weeks to me and to many others) passed away last year, January of 2020, just months after her posts here on TUG to defend her beloved Foxrun.
> 
> So sorry for the loss of a devoted board member.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for the update.  She was a great ambassador and advocate for the resort.  So sad to hear.


----------

